# Flush Em Or Not?



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

Ok here is an odd question. Does anyone know if flushing a "butt" wipe will cause problems in the holding tank?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That's a good question. I've always heard and been told to use only tissue paper that dissolves. Primarily to avoid clogs I suppose. However, lets just say that there are some things much larger than a baby wipe, etc.. lurking in there, and they flush out OK


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Nice, CJ. Personally, I agree. Only fast-dissolve TP into the tanks.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I would assume that most campgrounds that offer sewage dump, whether with a hook up or a dumpstation do so with a septic tank and leach fields. When this is the case, do NOT flush baby wipes. These things have the tenacity of plastic. They just don't break down. Don't flush down your own toliet either if you have a septic tank.

The reasons are that they float, and can end up plugging a distribution box or a leach field, and end up costing a whole lot of money.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You might try the age old trick:

Take a jar, put some water in, pop in the toilet paper (or wipe) and cap the jar. Shake it around a little and see if it dissolves. If it doesn't...find one that does!


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I would assume that most campgrounds that offer sewage dump, whether with a hook up or a dumpstation do so with a septic tank and leach fields. When this is the case, do NOT flush baby wipes. These things have the tenacity of plastic. They just don't break down. Don't flush down your own toliet either if you have a septic tank.
> 
> The reasons are that they float, and can end up plugging a distribution box or a leach field, and end up costing a whole lot of money.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input I was hoping for an alternative to hanging a plastic bag off the door knob with six kids, me and the wife it isn't the greatest smell. Kinda like a poopouri.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Poopouri























I like that...you are funny....now that my son is 5 we don't have that problem.
Now, if I could get him to use less that 14 ft of toliet paper when he is done we would be all set.

Thanks for the laugh,
Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would not flush a wipe,
They don't dissolve very qiuck.
Thats just my 2 cents
Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For a month I was flushing them at home, not a lot but some. Roto Rooter costs me 150 bucks and that is what he hit in old pipes. Would not in camper, just my thinkin.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> You might try the age old trick:
> 
> Take a jar, put some water in, pop in the toilet paper (or wipe) and cap the jar. Shake it around a little and see if it dissolves. If it doesn't...find one that does!
> [snapback]31284[/snapback]​


I did not realize you are the scientist amoung the group.
 








Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I learned that trick for others on another forum. Don't worry...it was pre-OUTBACKERS.COM! 

They were figured out you don't have to purchase the high dollar TP made for RV's. All you have to do is determine if it dissolves easily.

We use single ply SCOTT brand.


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

I dont know a lot about this stuff, but a friend of mine used the new Kandoo wipes, that are supposed to dissolve. this was at her house and a couple of monthes later she spent $300 on a plumber. not something I would try in a camper.

I have a 3yo who is just potty trained. I still have to use wipes with him. I found a tindy trashcan w/lid at either dollar general or dollar store. I dont remember which one. the dollar store also carries what they call disposable diaper bags. they can fit 1-2 used diapers in them and have a small scent. there is like 100 in the package I think. I have been putting them in the trash can rightr besided the toilet. It has worked out well for me. I first did that in our old camper because DH was afraid to flush the toilet paper. now we just use it for the wipes. and you won't have the plastic bag hanging from the door.

hope that helps.

sally


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

A boat captain once said "A marine toilet is a very sensitive piece of equipment. Don't put anything in it unless you have eaten first." I follow his advice with the camper, mostly, we do flush RV toilet paper. I wouldn't flush the wipes.

Steve


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

That is good advice! My hubby wouldnt let us flush the toilet paper at first. now he does because he doesnt want to empty the bag! It is defenetly good advice for people with kids, unfortunetly you can't trust young kids to use a small amount of paper.

sally


----------

